# Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung



## petriswolle (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei meinen Schein zu machen und nun also auf der Suche nach einer Erstausstattung an Rolle, Rute und Schnur.

Natürlich habe ich schon einige Kataloge gewälzt, das Thema Wurfgewicht und länge macht mir allerdings etwas zu schaffen. Klar, eine kürzere Rute ist evtl besser an einem kleinen Bach. Aber da gibt es doch sicher noch mehr zu beachten..

Hier mal meine Anforderungen, evtl. kann mir jemand von euch ja etwas empfehlen:

Zum einen würde ich gerne etwas in das aktive Angeln einsteigen, also Blinker, Wobbler, Gufi usw. Zielfisch sollte hier etwa Hecht und Forelle sein,  Das ganze sowohl am See als auch mal am Fließgewässer (Saale/Main).

Die zweite Rute hätte ich gerne zum überlisten von Karpfen, an der Pose und auch auf Grund. Ebenfalls am See und im Fließgewässer (Saale/Main)

Entsprechend bräuchte ich auch noch die passenden Rollen und Schnüre.


Auf was muss ich hierbei achten? Welches Wurfgewicht wäre hier ideal? Fragen über Fragen...

Ich Freue mich über alle Infos und Tipps, der Wald an Geräten erschlägt mich.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Aalchris (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Hallo Petriswolle

Die große Frage is was du dafür ausgeben möchtest.

Fürs Karpfen fischen im See und Fluss mit Posen- und Grundmontage dürfte es schwierig werden das mit einer einzigen Rute vernünftig abzudecken.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Honiggurami (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Hallo Petriswolle und willkommen im Forum|wavey:

In sachen Karpfen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen da das nicht mein Gebiet ist. Zum Thema Spinnangeln kann ich dir aber folgendes sagen, es ist nicht so einfach wie es aussieht und ist (anfangs) auch nicht so ertragbar an fängen wie zb. das Grund/Posen angeln, hast du denn überhaupt schon Erfahrungen in sachen Angeln?
Zudem bräuchten wir noch weitere Erfahrungen bezüglich deiner Preisvorstellung. Und wenn du am Main angelst empfehlen sich längere Ruten.

Noch etwas am Rande wegen dem was du ausgeben möchtest, wer billig kauft kauft zweimal. Falls du es  trotzdem so günstig wie nötig halten willst empfehle ich dir mehr Geld in die Rolle zu investieren als in die Rute (trotzdem KEINE Aldirute). Gute marken sind Penn und Shimano mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, auch Browning und Okuma fand ich nicht schlecht.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Stulle (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Okuma hat auch starke Qualitätsunterschiede da kann man aber gut nach dem Preis unterscheiden. Für's angeln auf karpfen must du entscheiden ob du auch mal im Frühjahr auf brassen stippen willst oder lieber das Grundangeln betreibst. Also Matchrute oder 2,5 lbs karpfen ruten mit entsprechenden rollen!


----------



## petriswolle (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Die Frage nach dem Preislimit ist natürlich schwierig. Es sollte jetzt nicht gerade von Aldi sein, allerdings auch nicht das teuerste. Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal als Obergrenze 100€ für eine Rute + Rolle in den Raum.

Lässt sich damit etwas brauchbares finden?

Taugen die Ruten von Shimano etwas? Habe hier die Venegance Monster Spin 300H recht günstig gesehen.

Könnt ihr auch etwas zur Rolle Browning Backfire 340 BF sagen?

Diese beiden Sachen gibt es, im Moment, im Sonderverkauf bei meinem Händler vor Ort.

MFG
Petriswolle


----------



## feko (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Schau mal beim Gerlinger nach,der sollte noch die penn Atlantis 5000 zu veräußern haben,Kostenpunkt ca 150 eu.
Damit hätteste schon mal eine Rolle die sehr lange ihre dienste machen wird.
Ist halt jetzt eher für dein schweres fischen gedacht.
Dazu eine kräftige Spinnrute,und schon haste die Karpfenangelei und schwere Spinfischerei abgedeckt.
vg


----------



## Honiggurami (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ruten von Shimano habe ich hier eine zum gufieren auf Zander die Shimano Catana Cx kann ich empfehlen jedenfalls auf Zander. Sollte auch nicht allzu teuer sein ich habe als Rolle die Penn Fierce 3000 die ich ebenfalls empfehlen kann, das alles kann man günstig bei Ebay schießen kommste bei ca. bei 120€ +- mit guter schnur. (Power Pro) 
Auch gute Rollen sind Penn Sargus, Penn Slammer und so ziemlich jede Shimanorolle allerdings solltest du bei den ganz Günstigen Shimanorollen darauf achten da die Schnurlaufröllchen nicht so richtig der bringer sein soll konnte ich selber aber noch nicht testen.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Dsrwinmag (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

http://www.gerlinger.de/karpfenruten/945/dam+steckrute+black+panther+carp_laenge+3_60m_+wg+2A_lbs/85280/ 


http://www.gerlinger.de/freilaufrollen/890/okuma+freilaufrolle+longbow+baitfeeder+lb+60/88649/


http://www.gerlinger.de/monofile/99..._300m_0_35mm+_+grundpreis_+0_073+_+1+m/64066/


http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/911/24/1
(Exage, 2,40m 20-50g; 61€)


http://www.gerlinger.de/frontbremse/1222/shimano+rolle+exage+sfc+3000_exg3000sfc/63253/


http://www.gerlinger.de/geflochtene/1001/shimano+schnur+power+pro+gelb_275m_0_15mm+_+grundpreis_+0_145+_+1+m/64150/


So in etwa würde ich dich ausstatten.

P.S.: Keine Ahnung weshalb die links nicht funktionieren.
Du kannst sie ja mal einzeln kopieren, bei Interesse.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Shortay (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Eine 150€ rolle fuer nen anfänger erstaustattung? Der tacklewahnsinn is echt krank. Nem 18 jährigen fahranfänger sag ich doch auch ned kauf nen mercedes statt nen fiat der hält länger...
Ich denke mit 100€ fuer rute und rolle (eher 60 fuer rolle und 40€ rute) hast du gute sachen! 50 fuer diverse kleinteile und dann reicht das erstmal locker

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Purist (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



Shortay schrieb:


> Eine 150€ rolle fuer nen anfänger erstaustattung? Der tacklewahnsinn is echt krank. Nem 18 jährigen fahranfänger sag ich doch auch ned kauf nen mercedes statt nen fiat der hält länger...
> Ich denke mit 100€ fuer rute und rolle (eher 60 fuer rolle und 40€ rute) hast du gute sachen! 50 fuer diverse kleinteile und dann reicht das erstmal locker



Ich halte es auch für daneben, für 150/160 Euro bekommt man zwei brauchbare Ruten (Sonderangebote beachten, für eine leichte Grund/Posenrute tut's auch eine Billigtele für 10-20€, den Rest in eine günstige Spinnrute stecken) und zwei langzeitstabile Rollen (die Penn Slammer kostet momentan 50 Euro nochwas). 

Nur mit den Kleinteilen für 50€ wird's, meiner Meinung nach, schon schwieriger, selbst wenn man sich auf das Notwendigste beschränkt. Vernünftige Schnur kostet, Stahlvorfächer (am besten selber bauen, ist billig und dauert nicht lange) Haken/Drillinge, ein paar Standard-Kunstköder, 2-3 Posen, Blei, Wirbel.. das wird eng, wenn man noch keinen Plan hat.


----------



## feko (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Das ist nicht daneben,sondern die Erfahrung vieler Jahre.
Leider hat mir damals keiner so gute Tipps gegeben.
Und ich mußte viel Lehrgeld zahlen.
Das hat nichts mit Tacklewahnsinn zu tun.
Soll er sich von mir aus ne Billigplasterolle kaufen,und am Main auf Karpfen fischen =)


----------



## Aalchris (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ich denke auch das es keinen Sinn macht als Erstausrüstung direkt in Premiummarken zu investieren.

Marken wie Shimano, Daiwa usw. werden auch erst zu Premium Geräten wenn man einen Premium Preis ausgibt. das heißt 
von 100€ bis oben keine Grenze.

im mittleren Preissegment also unter 100€ für Rute und Rolle können meiner Meinung nach die angepriesenen Marken nicht mit No Name Produkten oder den günstigen Marken mithalten.

Mit ner Rute z.B. von DAM zwischen 20€ und 50€ hast du immer was brauchbares im Haus.
keine High Tech aber robust langlebig und fängig
Auch die Hausmarken von Askari wie z.B. Kogha 
haben in der Preisklasse sehr gute Ruten und Rollen.

Wenn du später deine persönlichen Favoriten in Sachen Fisch und Angeltechnik gefunden hast dann kann man sich immernoch 
ne 300€ Rute gönnen um die letzten Feinheiten auskosten zu können. muss man aber nicht
Ich fange auch ohne High Tech am Wasser nicht weniger.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Sorry,ihr gebt die falschen Tipps aus meiner Sicht.
Lieber gleich vernünftig investiert,und es hält.
Was nützt eine 50 euro Rolle,die entweder kaputt geht,
oder weil er nicht mehr angelt verschenkt wird,oder irgendwo vergammelt?
Aber eine gute Qualitätsrolle,kann auch noch verkauft werden,wenn man als Anfänger keine lust hat mehr zu fischen.
Sprich,von den 150 eu kriegt er dann wenn er merkt,angeln ist nix für ihn noch 80 euro.
Für die billighausmarke kriegt er nichts.
Außerdem befische ich die von ihm angepeilte Strecke,und habe bilder gesehen,was die Karpfencracks da für Fische rausziehen.30-40 Pfund sind regelmäßig dabei.
Ich habe in meiner Laufbahn genug Billigzeug geschrottet,bzw,Fische haben sie mir geschrottet,das war teurer als sich vern. Material zuzulegen.
Dazu kommt es ist Winter,man muß nichts übers Knie brechen,man hat Zeit zu sparen.Ich rechne die ganze Sache so,hat man eine Kombi für 250 euro,und fischt mit der 250 Stunden sorgenfrei,hat die ausrüstung die Stunde grade mal einen euro gekostet.Das ist es mir wert.
Meine Ansichten halt mittlerweile.Und die haben ihren Grund.
vg


----------



## Aquarienfisch (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ich sehe dass ähnlich wie feko... !
Ich fische seit drei Jahren und das am Rhein, ich war noch nie ein Fan von günstigen Equipment (vorher beim Modellbau, jetzt beim angeln) und all das bestätigt sich immer wieder, dass günstige Modell, besonders bei der Flussfischerei nicht zu gebrauchen sind..!

Einmal habe ich eine günstige Rolle aus einem Angebot gekauft, Plastikteil eben und ich werde es nie mehr machen ! Wenn sich beim reindrehen von ca 180-200gr aus der Strömung sich die Rolle windet als wäre es ein Kaugummi, dass macht definitiv kein Spaß! 
Für ein Stillgewässer kann es möglicher weise ok sein aber nicht am Fluss !

Also spar lieber etwas mehr oder lass eine Rute weg,zum Bsp die Spinnrute, gerade hier ist auch eine gute Rolle ein muss! und Gummis, Jigs Wobbler ect sind auch nicht mit 20 Euro gekauft. Der Kunstköder Sektor kann Unmengen an Geld verschlingen und Anfangs bleiben hier auch evtl die Fänge aus und deine Gummis bleiben in den Steinen hängen, dann hast du auch schell keine Lust mehr..

Also wie feko es gesagt hat, lieber etwas mehr zahlen, statts zwei Mal zukaufen.Es muss nicht das beste sein, aber 150-200 Euro pro Combo für die anglerei am Fluss ist meines erachten die einzig sinnvolle Investition,nach oben keine Grenzen, da besonders hier hohe Anforderungen an deinem Material gestellt werden.

Aber letztendlich musst du dass wissen, ob auf den Sektor billig billig hören möchtest weil dein Budget momentan nichts anderes vorzieht oder doch etwas vernünfiges kaufen möchtest und dafür etwas länger wartest...

MfG Aquarienfisch


----------



## Greenmile1 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

muss ja auch nichts neues sein  denke mal fast jeder von uns hat das eine oder andere übrig was man anbieten könnte


----------



## pxnhxxd (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

So ist es .
Aber wenn man sich mal das Porto für zb Steckruten anschaut, wird dem Privatkäufer schon schwindelig.
Wenn da einer ne Paketdienst kennt wo der Rutenversand erschwinglich ist könnte man schon was anbieten.


----------



## Aalchris (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ich habe auch nicht von Plastik billigrollen gesprochen sondern von robusten preiswerten Material.


Der Preis einer Rolle oder Rute ist nicht unbedingt Qualitätsmerkmal
Nehmen wir mal eine Rolle einer Premiummarke von ca 150€
Die Kosten stehen zum großen Teil für Entwicklung, Marketing, Patentierungen von neuen Systemen, Design etc.

Das Material und die Bauart eine mittelpreisigen Rolle sind in der Regel zu vergleichen mit Vorgängermodellen von den Premiumherstellern.

Klar die Qualität einer 150€ Rolle bekommt man nicht für 20€ logisch wenn man aber so in den Bereich 60-80 schaut auf jeden Fall.

Habe in dieser Preisklasse das meiste Gerät und seit über 15 Jahren noch nie Ausfälle Funktionsstörungen oder sonstiges gehabt. Dabei Pflege ich sie noch nicht mal.
nix Ölen oder Reinigen 
Nass in den Keller gehangen fertig läuft noch alles wie am ersten Tag.

Ich möchte mir persönlich die hohen Preisklassen nicht mehr leisten denn für doppelten oder dreifachen Preis verlang ich doppelte oder dreifache Leistung und Qualität
und nicht den Hauch von Inovationen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

150 euro eine Premiumpreisklasse?das ist viell. die untere Mittelklasse.
600 euro halte ich für Premium.
Du kannst mir doch nicht erzählen das du eine Kogharolle 15 Jahre lang intensiv fischst,spinnfischen und Ansitzangeln am großen Strom mit Festblei,und die noch ihre Dienste tut.
Und jetzt sind wie schon in der Preisklasse 60-80 euro,ein paar posts vorher waren es noch 50 euro....=)
Also,lieber threadersteller,kauf bei Askari Kogha,und schau bloß nicht nach guten gebrauchten ,oder neuen Auslaufmodellen.
Ist doch ganz klar,so ne Atlantis hat mal 3-400 eu gekostet,da legt man ja nur drauf wenn wenn sie sich jetzt für 150 holt,oder gebraucht für 90.


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

ich angle seit ich 12 bin, keine Rute oder Rolle von damals hat mehr als 30€ gekostet jeweils. Tut alles noch bestens. Von einer billigen comoran Hecht Tele dies für 10€ gibt is der spitzenring abgebrochen, war allerdings meine Kofferaumklappe schuld >.<

Jetz wo ich gut Geld verdien kauf ich auch a weng teureres Tackle.
Aber nichts destotrotz bin ich der Meinung das man auch günstig Qualität bekommt. Wenn man damit Pfleglich umgeht hält das auch.
Zumal man als Neueinsteiger sicher keine 2m Welse oder 30pf Karpfen fangen muss...
Mit der Zeit kommt die Erfahrung, und dann kauft man auch anders im Laden.

Das Aldikram unso nix ist ist mir natürlich klar. Aber ein wirklich günstiges Angebot beim Tackledealer von den üblichen Herstellern taugt auch was und vorallem FÄNGT FISCHE!


----------



## Aalchris (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ja meine "günstige" Ausrüstung läuft nach 10-15 Jahren immernoch top ohne Pflege und ich hab nicht nur 10cm Rotaugen damit gezogen.

Ob man jetzt 150 oder 300-600 Euro als Premium bezeichnet

ob jetzt 50 60 oder gar 80€ Mittelklasse ist bleibt Ansichtssache.
kommt auch immer auf die Art an.

Gerät für Großkarpfen ob Premium oder nicht is natürlich teurer 
Als ne Ausrüstung für Barsch und Hecht zu ärgern, ganz klar.

Fakt ist für mich auf jeden Fall das Qualität und Leistung nach oben hin in sehr viel schlechteren Verhältnis zum Preis stehen.
erst bei den billigen Sachen wird am Material gespart.

Die ist nicht nur fürs Angelgerät zu sagen sondern bezieht sich in der heutigen Zeit auf fast alle Produkte
Von der Jeans über den Fernseher bis hin zum Auto.
hergestellt bzw zusammengefügt wird es meist am gleichen Ort von den gleichen Menschen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## vdausf (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Die Frage kommt hier im Board ja immer wieder.
Sie hat ja auch ihre Berechtigung.
Für mich ist es schwierig jemandem, der kurz erklärt auf was er angeln möchte, zu sagen welche Ausrüstung er kaufen soll!

Für mich persönlich hab ich dem "billig Schrott" ein no go erklärt.
Keiner weiss wie sich derjenige was leisten kann oder nicht.
Dann wird derjenige der "Premium" empfiehlt gleich an den Pranger gestellt, der der "günstig" empfiehlt eben auch.

Dann kommt der der gefragt hat ins Spiel...
was kann und will ich mir leisten?????
Für mich kommt das billig Zeugs klar nicht mehr ins Haus!
Habe auch mit den günstigen Dingern angefangen.
War damals sicherlich öfters angeln als heute und die Sachen haben gehalten.
Heute will ich aber bei den wenigen Stunden die ich im Jahr am Wasser bin auch ne vernünftige Rute und vor allem ne gute Rolle in der Hand haben. Wenn dann der Fisch aus bleibt, will ich wenigstens kein Problem mit dem Handgelenk haben. ;-)
Hier kann meiner Meinung nach keiner sagen welche Ausrüstung und noch weniger für wie viel Geld sich ein Neuling ne Ausrüstung kaufen muss.
Hier geht es um Empfehlungen und kein Muss!
Noch mal zu Abschluss (bevor ich mich hier noch über irgendwas aufregen muss) schau was Du am Monatsende übrig hast, richtig übrig hast und geh in den Angelladen deines Vertrauens und lass dich beraten.
ein klein wenig eigenes Empfinden und Vertrauen und du bekommst ne Ausstattung mit der Du bestimmt klar kommen wirst. 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Mal ein Beispiel,als jugendlicher wollte ich Fliegenfischen.Geld war natürlich knapp,also habe ich angefangen Zeitungen auszutragen.Dann kaufte ich mir die Rute,die hatte damals 270 DM gekostet,war ca 1993/94.Eine Daiwa shogun.
Das Ding ist jetzt 20 Jahre alt,und top-und ich fische sie immer noch.
Diese Anschaffung hat sich gelohnt,ich habe sie mir erarbeitet.Eine rute fürs Leben.Mein Vater hatte mir dann irgendwann eine Telerute geschenkt-und wie solls auch anderst gewesen sein,sie flog bald in den Müll.
Sinnig kaufen ist die Devise.Und lieber nach und nach,wenn die Kohle halt nur Für eine gute Rolle+Rute reicht,dann den Rest halt im Jahr drauf.
Vg


----------



## Honiggurami (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Größter Schwachsinn was ich je gehört habe...
Für meine Penn Fierce 3000 hab ich damals glaub 40-50€ ausgegeben und die hält immernoch Bombe! Ich war mit ihr sogar in Sizilien und hab Barracudas damit gefangen und am Main schon mehrere Kapitale Zander!

 Das einzigste was ich machen musste nach dem Sizilien Urlaub war die Rolle ein wenig zu reinigen... Und noch etwas bitte empfiehlt KEINE Kogha Rollen/Ruten das ist ein Glückspiel mit den Dingern manches läuft und manches ist Schrott egal in welcher Preisklasse! Und ich beangle den Main schon mit meinem Vater sowie mit meinen Brüdern seit ich denken kann. 

Und noch etwas zu den Rollen und Ruten, wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt kann man ganz gut herraus kristalisieren was gut und was schrott ist, das einzige von was ich abrate ist WIRKLICHER Plastikrollen von 5€... An Ruten kann ich auch was zu sagen. DAM Onliner, top ruten zu einem Top Preis. 

Mit der Onliner Carp hab ich schon ein paar Fette Aale mit rausholen können, die Telespin hab ich genommen als ich nur mit dem Roller Mobil war und hatte auch schon schöne Barsche/kleine Zander mit drauf.
Zur not einfach das Tackle googlen und nach Testberichten suchen oder im Forum nach fragen, einer kann eigentlich fast immer etwas berichten. Ich selber frage auch nach wenn ich etwas nicht selber in die Finger nehmen kann.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Honiggurami (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Es gibt ein gewaltigen Untschied zwischen Fliegenfischen und Spinn, Grund und Posenfischen...

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Basti_83 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Also, hier wird mit Preisen rumgeschmissen, das ist ja sagenhaft!
 Leute, vergesst bitte nicht... das es heutzutage sehr schwer ist sich noch was Gutes leisten zu können!
 Die einen sagen, " was sind schon 100€ für eine Rolle "...
 für andere ist es ein Vermögen, da können manche Leute 2 Wochen von Leben! Da sind sogar schon Rollen für 40€-50€ ein Luxus!
 Und ich finde, für das Geld kriegt man auch schon Gutes Material!

 Jeder sollte immer soviel ausgeben, wie er sich es auch persönlich leisten kann und sich nicht überstürzen damit!


 Ps: zum Themenstarter....

 Wenn Du jeweils 100€ zur Verfügung hast für eine Rolle und 100€ für eine Rute, denn musst Du Dir keinerlei Sorgen machen, dafür kriegst Du schon sehr gutes Tackle!
 Du kriegst aber auch schon für etwas weniger Geld, gutes Tackle!


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

ich denke in jeder preis klasse gibt es gute und schlechte sachen
nur das so teurer die sachen werden weniger ramsch dabei ist
man kann auch günstig gute sachen kaufen die vom preisleistung her ok sind 
nur welche das im günstigeren bereich sind ist die frage
z.b würde ich für jemanden der anfänger ist 
zum leichten angeln pose/kleiner futterkorb u.s.w ne Okuma Proforce empfehlen die hat zwar nicht wie andere 100 kugellager aber dennoch finde ich die für denn preiss sehr gut und robust 
und für etwas schwerer grund angeln z.b penn slammer 
ja sie ist etwas schwerer wie andere aber dafür robust und verzeiht auch mal fehler 
aber da springen auch gleich wieder 100 leute ausm gebüsch und schimpfen


----------



## Honiggurami (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Die Okuma Proforce sowie die Penn Slammer habe ich beide. Die Penn Slammer ist bis heute eine der besten Rollen die ich mir je gekauft habe! Allgemein ist Penn mittlerweile meine lieblingsmarke geworden, kommt daher weil ich bisher mit der Marke nur gut gefahren bin.

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## petriswolle (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Mensch, da habe ich ja was angerichtet..

Danke jedenfalls für die vielen Antworten!

Ich dachte eig mit 100€ für ne Rolle und ne Rute bin ich schon etwas raus aus dem "Billigbereich". Hierbei geht es auch nichtmal so sehr um das leisten können, eher um das wollen. 

Mit einem kleinen Kind und einem Hausbau muss man einfach Prioritäten setzen. Ein zweites Auto steht nächsten Monat auch noch an, da kann ich froh sein die Zustimmung der Finanzministerin für diese Anschaffung bekommen zu haben. 

Wie hier ja bereits gesagt wurde, fällt auch noch einiges anderes an "Kleinzeug" an, dazu nen Kescher, ein vernünftiger Stuhl,.. Das habe ich aber schon alles rausgerechnet und die 200€ sind wirklich rein für zwei Ruten und zwei Rollen. Um ein paar € werde ich mich natürlich nicht streiten, es sollte jedoch schon etwas in diesem Rahmen bleiben.


Ein paar Sachen wurden ja schon genannt, diese werde ich mir in den nächsten Tagen einmal ansehen, vielen Dank nochmals dafür! Falls ihr noch weitere Tipps habt, immer her damit.

MFG
PetrisWolle


----------



## Honiggurami (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Noch ein tipp; Wenn du ne Spinncombo dir im Geschäft aussuchst lass sie gleich VOR dem kauf montieren (Rute/Rolle) und achte darauf das sie auf garkeinfall Kopflastig ist. Dein Körper wird es dir danken. 

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## Nüsser (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



feko schrieb:


> Was nützt eine 50 euro Rolle,die entweder kaputt geht,
> oder weil er nicht mehr angelt verschenkt wird,oder irgendwo vergammelt?
> Aber eine gute Qualitätsrolle,kann auch noch verkauft werden,wenn man als Anfänger keine lust hat mehr zu fischen.
> Sprich,von den 150 eu kriegt er dann wenn er merkt,angeln ist nix für ihn noch 80 euro.



Sorry, aber in deinem Beispiel widersprichst du dir doch selbst: Von der 150€ Rolle setzt du 70 € in den Sand, von der 50 € "Billigrolle" eben nur 50 €.

 Ich habe offen gestanden von Tackle (noch) wenig Ahnung. Aber eines weiß ich von anderen Hobbies: Es schadet Anfängern nicht, wenn sie nicht gleich mit High-End Equipment loslegen. Zumal ich vermute, dass schlussendlich weder die Rute noch die Rolle den Fisch fangen, sondern Erfahrung, der richtige Platz u.ä. die Hauptrolle spielen.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (27. Januar 2014)

Also, ich kann dir als Rute, wie allen anderen die Shimano Alivio CX Spin, empfehlen, ICH habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit ihr: biegt sich ungeheuerlich und ist sehr bruchfest, liegt gut in der Hand.
Aber sieh trotzdem lieber nach, ob du sie in irgendeinem Geschäft findest, da ich sie bei Askari gekauft habe, für rund 35€ (Hab sie bestellt, und einfach mal Shimano vertraut).

Als Rolle hab ich die Daiwa sweepfire x 2500 4i, die gibt es aber nichtmehr in der Version glaube ich, was auch egal ist, denn Daiwa hat noch andere Spinnrollen in diesem Preissegment (25-30€)
Auch bei Shimano Rollen gibt es günstige, zu denen ich eher greifen würde, da nur die wirklich teuren Daiwas solide eindrücke machen, und bei Shimano eigentlich alle...
Soweit...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## acker (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Geh zu einem alt eingesessenen Angelgeschäft und lass dich da vor Ort beraten, als Anfänger irgendwas auf gut Glück im Inet zu bestellen halte ich nicht für sonderlich gut .
Erkläre im Genau wo und auf was Du angeln möchtest damit er dich gut Beraten kann.

Für 100 Euro pro Rute und Rolle bekommt man durchaus fischbares und taugliches Gerät , keine Panic.

Mein Tip :
Kauf Dir eine Stipprute dazu , die kostet kaum Geld bringt aber gerade am Anfang viel Erfahrung und Angelvergnügen. 
10 - 20 Euro reichen da völlig aus um mal etwas stippen zu gehen.

#h


----------



## Trollwut (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



Shortay schrieb:


> ich angle seit ich 12 bin, keine Rute oder Rolle von damals hat mehr als 30€ gekostet jeweils. Tut alles noch bestens. Von einer billigen comoran Hecht Tele dies für 10€ gibt is der spitzenring abgebrochen, war allerdings meine Kofferaumklappe schuld >.<
> 
> Jetz wo ich gut Geld verdien kauf ich auch a weng teureres Tackle.
> Aber nichts destotrotz bin ich der Meinung das man auch günstig Qualität bekommt. Wenn man damit Pfleglich umgeht hält das auch.
> ...




Ich muss da beipflichten. Meine ersten eigenen Besitzungen bezüglich Ruten und rolle waren alle sehr billig. 3,40 teleskoprute und ne Okuma-Freilaufrolle.
Stinknormales 30g Blei , 4er aalhaken, darauf Mais bis obenhin gepackt, nix mit Haarmontage, Festblei. grad am Seerosenfeld abgelegt und fisch gefangen. 
Oder Fischfetzen aufgezogen und nachts auf Zander.

Das Equipment der höherpreisigen KAtegorie kommt dann langsam, wenn man merkt, was man eigentlich will. Und so lange tuts auch das Billigzeug!


----------



## maflomi01 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Richtig, meine erste Rute hat gerade mal 29,95 Euro und die Rolle war mit 25 Euro mit dabei die Schnur war schon drauf , und gefangen hab ich damit auch (tu ich teilweise Heute noch wenn ich mal Angeln will wie in Kindheitstagen)


----------



## eichhornkater (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ich würde bei ebay kleinanzeigen mal schaun. Gibts sachen wie sand am meer. recht gute sachen zu annehmbaren preisen.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechinfettseb (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Hallo

Unabhängig vom sonstigen Stress hier, will ich dem Threadstarter ebenso wie ein paar Leute vor mir die Penn Slammer 360 empfehlen. Das ist vermutlich die beste Allroundrolle die man für wenig Geld bekommen kann. Je nach aufgespulter Schnur lässt sich damit Spinnfischen oder Ansitzangeln. z.B. nehme ich Sie mit 0,33mm Mono wenn ich 4mal im Jahr auf Karpfen gehe. Genauso kommt die gleiche Rollen-Schnurkombi an die Rute wenn ich mal meine Hechtpose auslege. Mit einer geflochtenen kann man damit auch Spinnfischen. Und ein Slammer bekommt man defintiv auch nicht so schnell kaputt. Besitze unter anderem auch Rollen der 200-300€ Klasse. Ist zwar nochmal ne deutliche Nummer über der Penn aber defintiv nicht nötig, wenn man den Geldbeutel nicht so locker sitzen hat.


----------



## petriswolle (1. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Hallo,

da ich heute meine Prüfung bestanden habe  , soll es hier mal wieder weiter gehen..

Nachdem ich noch etwas im Netz geschaut habe, hab ich mich jetzt mal grob für folgende Sachen entschieden:

Zum Spinnen:

Abu Garcia Vendetta Spinn, 2,70m 15-40G
Spro Red Arc Tuff-Body 10300

Zum Karpfen- / Grundangeln:
DAM MAD D-Fender 2 3,60m, 3lbs
Penn SLammer Live Liner 560L 


Was meint ihr dazu? Klingt das vernünftig?

Etwas unsicher bin ich mir vor allem bei der Vendetta. Ob die 15-40G für den Main reichen? Es gäbe die auch noch in 40-80G, das wäre aber wohl etwas zu überdimmensioniert, oder?

Wrde mich über eure Meinungen freuen!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (2. März 2014)

Kann dir nur was bezüglich Karpfen sagen:
Erstmal welche D-Fender genau? -oder die ganz normale?
Ich selbst hab die als UK-Version, kann mich nicht beklagen, im Gegenteil: es ist eine super Rute (dünn, stark, schön, qualitativ sogar bei dem Preis, extrem biegsam). Bei mir war es liebe auf den ersten Blick, besonders da ich schon immer DAM-Fan war. Aber lass dir nicht sagen, das sie schlecht ist, nur weil sie vergleichsweise günstiger als Top-Modelle sind, das ist nur Schwachsinn. Hab selbst noch alte DAM's von meinem Großvater, die müssten um die 30 Jahre alt sein. Die benutze ich heute noch ausgiebig, und es sind Teleskopruten. Also, bei der Rute kannste nix falsch.
P.s. Gratulation zur bestandenen Prüfung


Soweit...


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



petriswolle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab exakt die selbe, allerdings in, ich glaube, 2,10m.
Neben dem Baggersee fisch ich sie auch im Main. Direkt vor bzw. hinter einer Staustufe is das fischen damit schwierig, aber durchaus machbar.
Ansonsten kann ich sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## petriswolle (2. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Hallo ihr beiden,

vielen Dank für eure Antwoten! Das passt ja ganz gut, zu beiden Ruten eine Meinung. #6

@Shimanolover:

Geplant ist die DAM MAD D-Fender 2 Specimen Karpfenrute in 3,60m 3.00lb Wo liegen da denn die unterschiede in den Modellen?

@Trollwut:

Reichen die 2,10m für den Main oder würdest du eher die 2,70m nehmen? Da ich ja auch mal etwas "kleiner" Angeln möchte und die Vendetta eh etwas härter ausfallen sollen, werde ich wohl nicht mehr als die 15-40G nehmen.
Was muss ich denn unter dem "Spezial-Rollenhalter" verstehen?


Die Penn Live Liner habe ich mir jetzt schon mal bestellt, die gabs zu einem guten Preis, da habe ich zugeschlagen. 

Soll ich tatsächlich bei der Red Arc bleiben oder mir doch noch mal ein anderes Modell ansehen?

Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (2. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Also die normale. Die UK ist etwas teurer, hübscher, und hat einen Ring weniger und der Startring hat einen größeren Durchmesser (50mm).
Ist halt "englisch" gehalten.


Soweit...


----------



## petriswolle (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Also kannst du die D-Fender empfehlen?!

Die Red Arc habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt. 

Bleiben also noch die Ruten und die Schnüre. Welche Schnur und Stärke könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



petriswolle schrieb:


> @Trollwut:
> 
> Reichen die 2,10m für den Main oder würdest du eher die 2,70m nehmen? Da ich ja auch mal etwas "kleiner" Angeln möchte und die Vendetta eh etwas härter ausfallen sollen, werde ich wohl nicht mehr als die 15-40G nehmen.
> Was muss ich denn unter dem "Spezial-Rollenhalter" verstehen?





Ich selbst fische lieber kürzer als länger. Damit kann man besser durchs Gebüsch krabbeln, und an weniger befischte Stellen kommen. Wenn du hauptsächlich weiter draußen fischen willst, würd ich aber zu der längeren Version raten.
Der "Spezial-rollenhalter" ist im Grunde eigentlich ein normaler. Hat also keinen spürbaren Unterschied zu einem "normalen" und lässt sich genauso fischen.Die Rute is für mein Gefühl extrem leicht - wie ein Weidenstock sozusagen. Hart is sie wirklich, aber das sollte ja auch so sein.
Sowohl Hecht als auch Barsch machen daran spaß, ich denke mit dem nötigen Feingefühl kann man daran im Notfall auch einen Waller ausdrillen. Sie ist auf jeden Fall sehr robust.
Kann das Ding auf jeden Fall uneingeschränkt empfehlen


----------



## petriswolle (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ich habe mich schon etwas gewundert, warum viele eine kürzere Rute suchen hier im AB.

Weiter draussen ist natüßrlich relativ. Unterm strich will ich einfach auch mal am Main angeln können, meistens wird es aber doch die Saale (nicht sehr breit) oder ein See sein.

Da mir heir die Erfahrung fehlt, muss ich mich einfach auf die Meinung anderer verlassen. 

Gefühlt würde ich mir eine kürzere Rute auch besser vorstellen, mir wurde zu Beginn des Threads halt zu 2,70m geraten.

Welche Nach- / Vorteile hat denn eine kürzere Rute?


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



petriswolle schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon etwas gewundert, warum viele eine kürzere Rute suchen hier im AB.
> 
> Weiter draussen ist natüßrlich relativ. Unterm strich will ich einfach auch mal am Main angeln können, meistens wird es aber doch die Saale (nicht sehr breit) oder ein See sein.
> 
> ...




Dann würde ich persönlich eher zu der kürzeren raten. Mit weiter draußen meinte ich Mainmitte z.b.

Die Länge ist häufig eher Geschmackssache.  Mit längeren Ruten hat man beim Fischen weniger Schnur im wasser, dementsprechend weniger Druck auf die Schnur und eine bessere Köderkontrolle. Auch wird mit einer längeren Rute die Wurfweite verbessert.
wie schon angesprochen isses mit einer kürzeren einfacher, dich durchs gebüsch zu kämpfen. Bei unserem Mainabschnitt geht der Wald bis zum Wasser, deswegen isses eben teilweise mühsam an die Stellen zu kommen. Ne kürzere Rute eignet sich auch besser, um Köder direkt unter überhängende bäume/Büsche, etc. in Ufernähe zu "schnippen", da sie handlicher ist.

Das jetzt nur als beispiele, gibt noch n Haufen andere Faktoren, die mit rein spielen. Am Ende wirst du dich für das entscheiden, was dir mehr zusagt.
Da du geschrieben hast, dass Hecht einer deiner zielfische ist, würde ich eher zu der kurzen Version raten. Denn Hecht steht eben oft Ufernah an Büschen oder Sträuchern, hier hast du mit der kurzen Rute mehr vorteile


----------



## petriswolle (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ok, danke dafür! Dann wäre ja die 2,40m mit 10-30g eine gute Größe dazwischen, oder?

Was würdest du zu dem Wurfgewicht sagen? Wie gesagt, hier fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung.


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



petriswolle schrieb:


> Ok, danke dafür! Dann wäre ja die 2,40m mit 10-30g eine gute Größe dazwischen, oder?
> 
> Was würdest du zu dem Wurfgewicht sagen? Wie gesagt, hier fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung.




Am einfachsten wär natürlich, wenn du die ruten mal in die Hand nehmen könntest.

Das Wurfgewicht is auch für den Main absolut ausreichend. Ich selbst fisch im Main, je nach Stelle, Köpfe von 7 -17g, dazu kommt natürlich noch das Gewicht des Köders. Im Baggersee greif ich aufgrund der fehlenden Strömung gern auch mal zu "schwergewichtigen" Gummifischen und Wobblern, die oberhalb des WGs der Rute liegen. Da is dann natürlich Feingefühl beim Wurf Vorraussetzung. Auch sollte man das nicht dauerhaft machen. Aber generell - Das WG passt


----------



## petriswolle (4. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Kann mir zufällig noch jemand sagen wo der Unterschied zwischen der 802 und der 802m liegt? Die 802 hat Kork Griffe, Die 802m welche aus Schaumstoff. Da muss es aber doch noch mehr geben?! Zumal die 802m auch die teurere ist.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (4. März 2014)

petriswolle schrieb:


> Also kannst du die D-Fender empfehlen?!
> 
> Die Red Arc habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt.
> 
> Bleiben also noch die Ruten und die Schnüre. Welche Schnur und Stärke könnt ihr denn empfehlen?




Ja, zumindest die UK, aber auch die Andere D-Fender wird gut sein.
Schnurmäßig habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit der Shimano Technium Invisitec als 0,35er gemacht, hält rund 13Kg.

Soweit...


----------



## petriswolle (7. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

So die beiden Rollen sind schon angekommen.  Morgen kommt dann auch noch die Vendetta. Ist jetzt eine 802m geworden, also 10-30g und 2,40m länge.

Die D-Fender ist bis jetzt noch nicht bestellt. Da hat es noch nicht so richtig "klick" gemacht wie bei der Vendetta. Also falls jemand noch eine andere Rute in den Ring werfen will, immer her damit.


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



petriswolle schrieb:


> So die beiden Rollen sind schon angekommen.  Morgen kommt dann auch noch die Vendetta. Ist jetzt eine 802m geworden, also 10-30g und 2,40m länge.
> 
> Die D-Fender ist bis jetzt noch nicht bestellt. Da hat es noch nicht so richtig "klick" gemacht wie bei der Vendetta. Also falls jemand noch eine andere Rute in den Ring werfen will, immer her damit.



Erwarte von dir ein Feedback, wie du damit klarkommst


----------



## petriswolle (7. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Na klar Trollwut, Danke noch mal für deine Hilfe! :m
Ich denke die Kombi aus Vendetta und Red Arc Tuff Body passt ganz gut - zumindest optisch :? Noch ne rote Power Pro dazu und es kann losgehen.

Noch muss ich allerding auf mein Zeugnis warten, wird ca Anfang April ankommen. Bin schon richtig heiß und kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (8. März 2014)

Wieviel darf die Karpfenrute denn maximal kosten?


Soweit...


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (8. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

dein name ist soweit?


----------



## petriswolle (8. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Also ich sag jetzt einfach mal 50 -60€, so in der Ecke. 

Sie sollte natürlich gut zu meiner Penn Slammer 560L passen. :q


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (9. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Bei der Preisspanne würde ich wirklich bei der DAM bleiben.


Soweit...


----------



## petriswolle (14. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Noch mal ein Update.

Es wurde jetzt die D-Fender2. 3,60m sind wirklich lang. |supergri

Nun noch eine Frage zur Schnur.

Der Händler hat mir kostenlos eine Shimano Aero Reel in 0,30mm beigelegt. Sollte ich die für die Karpfenrute verwenden?

Auf die Red Arc dachte ich an eine PowerPro in 0,15mm. 

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Meinst du die alte aero mit Freilauf?
Ein Foto währe hilfreich.


Soweit...


----------



## petriswolle (14. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Wir reden schon beide von der Schnur?


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Moin,

falls Du die wahrscheinlichen etlichen Schneidertage einfährst und langsam verzweifeln solltest, hier mal mein Tackle-Tip :

Leichte Telerute(um 3m.), kleine bis mittlere Rolle, 20er Mono Hauptschnur, dazu Posen von 2-6g. , Bleischrot, leichte Grundbleie, evtl. Futterlörbchen, Haken Größe 10,12,14,16, kleinen Kescher und Gerätekasten, Fischtöter, Maß, Handtuch, Kleinteile.

Dose Mais kaufen, Paniermehl , Maden, Vanillezucker.

Und dann gehst Du erstmal Stippen.

Macht irre Spass, kostet wenig und man lernt erstmal Viel.

Nichts gegen Deine Ambitionen - aber kurz nach der Prüfung schon einen auf Carpfen-Crack oder Großhechtjäger machen...

Das liest sich wie der manipulierte Kunde, den sich die Trendmarken wünschen..

Wenn man kleiner anfängt, entwickelt man einen ganz anderen Erfahrungs-Schatz und macht eigene wertvolle Erfahrungen.

Ein blutiger Angelanfänger und die Fischwaid auf Großkarpfen und Meterhechte , das passt m.M. erstmal nicht wirklich zusammen.

Petri.

R.S.


----------



## petriswolle (14. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Hallo Rheinspezie,

danke auch für deinen Tipp. 

Im Titel steht zwar Anfänger, ganz so blutig bin ich aber auch nicht.

Ich habe vor dem Schein "schon" drei Jahre am Wasser verbracht. Vom einfachen Stippen, über die Grundmontage, Posenangeln, Angeln mit Futterkorb bis zum Köderfisch habe ich schon einiges probiert. 

Allerdings immer nur mit geliehenem Gerät, deswegen bezeichne ich mich bei Gerätefragen schon als Anfänger.

Nun möchte ich eben etwas in das Spinnfischen einsteigen. Den Knicklichtschwimmer auf Aal werde ich jedenfalls trotzdem noch gerne einsetzen! :m

Petri zurück


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Achso,

dann kannst Du ja schon angeln !

Petri und berichte mal #6

R.S.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (16. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*



petriswolle schrieb:


> Wir reden schon beide von der Schnur?




Achso, dachte "reel" also Rolle. Zu dieser Schnur kann ich dir nichts sagen. Ich benutze die Shimano Technium Invisitec (0,35er, ca. 13Kg Tragekraft)
Aber probiere sie einfach aus, wenn sie schon geschenkt ist.


Soweit...


----------



## Dakarangus (17. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ich nehm die Daiwa Samurai für sämtliche Einsatzzwecke, ist wesentlich günstiger als andere werbewirksam-bekannte Schnüre.
Sie ist eher weich und recht abriebfest.


----------



## petriswolle (30. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

So meine Freunde.

Nachdem ich am Samstag endlich Post aus Starnberg bekommen habe, geht es morgen ab zur Gemeinde um den Schein zu beantragen. Damit hat das warten ein Ende, auch wenn die Gemeinde schon gesagt hat dass es 3-4 Tage dauert den Schein auszustellen?!

Keine Ahnung was da so lange dauern soll, dass ist hier aber nicht das Thema.

Die (geschenkte) 0,30mm mono habe ich jetzt mal auf die Slammer gespult.

Was mir noch fehlt ist die Schnur für die Red Arc. Für die erste Spule dachte ich an eine 0,15mm Power Pro.  Wie viel davon sollte ich auf meine 10300 spulen lassen und sollte ich das ganze evtl.. unterfüttern lassen? Wenn ja wäre es gut zu wissen mit wie viel von welcher Schnur (Durchmesser).

Für die Ersatzspule dachte ich an eine mono, mit der ich zur not auch mal mit der Pose auf Aal oder einfach mit dem Wurm am Haken angeln kann. Welche Schnur (Durchmesser?) sollte ich dafür nehmen? Evtl lässt sich da ja die gleiche wie für das unterfüttern verwenden?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten, bald muss ich euch nicht mehr nerven. :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Ich hab auf meiner Spinnrute ne 14er von gigafish, nicht unterfüttert.

Mono würd ich dir zu einer 30raten. Werden viele sagen dass die zu kräftig is, allerdings sollte man nen aal schnell aus dem wasser kriegen 
Außerdem lässt sich damit ohne probleme auch mal n karpfen ausdrillen


----------



## Angler9999 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Nimm etwa 130-150 m der geflochtenen unterfüttere sie und dreh die Schnur nach einer Saison um. So kannst du die Schnur doppelt so lange benutzen.


----------



## petriswolle (31. März 2014)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausstattung*

Und mit wie viel von welchem Durchmesser sollte ich unterfüttern?
Schnurfassung ist mit 150m 0,28 angegeben.


----------

